# Sample CDR for Mechanical Engineer



## immi2Aus (Jun 3, 2009)

Dear All,

My friend wants to apply for skill assessment from Engr's Australia.

Could anyone help me? If he/she can provide me a sample CDR of mechanical engineer.

Regards,


----------



## khotkunal (Jul 20, 2009)

Hello...
I have applied for degree assesment in April 2009.
Could you please give me your mail id so that i can mail you a few CDR samples..
Thanks 
Kunal


----------



## shachin29 (Aug 19, 2009)

*Help pleaseeee..*



khotkunal said:


> Hello...
> I have applied for degree assesment in April 2009.
> Could you please give me your mail id so that i can mail you a few CDR samples..
> Thanks
> Kunal


Dear Kunal or anyone who can help me please,

I am desperately trying to help my nephew who is a mechanical engineer migrate here. ASCO 2126-11. Can you please help me by emailing me a sample of your CDR? I would truly appreciate your kindness. I need this ASAP I have been at this for many weeks and it is truly giving me a headache. Please respond as soon as possible.
Godbless
Jag


----------



## shachin29 (Aug 19, 2009)

*Please help with CDR samples.*



khotkunal said:


> Hello...
> I have applied for degree assesment in April 2009.
> Could you please give me your mail id so that i can mail you a few CDR samples..
> Thanks
> Kunal


Dear Kunal, I am very new to this forum. I came across this when desperately trying to find a medium I could seek help from someone out there. I am just trying to understand this forum. Somehow I found this response of you offering a sample CDR of mechanical engineer Asco 2126-11. Can you please help in providing me to with a sample as I am trying to help my nephew with the process and I am finding it really stressful. Can you please let me know ASAP if you can help or is there someplace I will succeed in obtaining a sample of the same. 

I am unable to provide my email id - when I click on 'submit reply' I get the message *" You are only allowed to post URLs to other sites after you become an Active Member and have made 4 posts or more".* 
Help pleassse 
Thanks and Godbless.


----------



## Nadia Gil (Oct 12, 2009)

*Sample CDR*

Dear Kunal

Please help me i need CDR samples of Mechanical Engineer.

nadia2724 at yhoo



Nadia Gil







khotkunal said:


> Hello...
> I have applied for degree assesment in April 2009.
> Could you please give me your mail id so that i can mail you a few CDR samples..
> Thanks
> Kunal


----------



## andy172 (Mar 5, 2009)

*mechanical engineering CDR*

Hi Kunal,
Please send me the samples at andy 172 at gmail.
I have been trying to find these for a while.
Thanks


----------



## khotkunal (Jul 20, 2009)

hello friends,
sorry first first of all as i was not able to reply you all.
sorry for the inconvinience. i was busy in my office work and also my final application to diac docs.
could you all people send me a email saying mechanical CDR in subject line so that i can send you the samples.
once again i would request you all not to copy the exact content as it may cause rejection in your application.
thanks and regards
KK


----------



## andy172 (Mar 5, 2009)

*urgent need of mechanical engineering CDR*

Hey Kunal or anybody,
Please send me the sample CDRs for mechanical engineers at andy172 at gmail.
I have contacted thru email and am sitll waiting to hear from you on this.
I want start preparing my CDR and this would really help me as a reference.
Thanks
-Anand


----------



## Fezi (Feb 11, 2010)

*SDR Report for Mechanical Engineer*



khotkunal said:


> Hello...
> I have applied for degree assesment in April 2009.
> Could you please give me your mail id so that i can mail you a few CDR samples..
> Thanks
> Kunal


Dear Kunal, 

I am an Engineer applying for Australia so Will you email me SDR report , i will be very thankful to you.. my email is (fayazawan at gmail)


----------



## jahangir47 (Aug 14, 2010)

*sample cdr for mechanical engineer*

Hello! kunal. i m new in this forum. i want to get pr of australia. i m a mechanical engineer. could u help me with some sample cdr
---jahangir


----------



## bodo (Aug 27, 2010)

*CDR needed*

Hi all,

I also need a sample of a Mechanical Engineer's CDR. Please, anyone who can help me, any input will be highly appreciated.
SNIP


----------



## mano2050 (Nov 21, 2010)

Dear All,

I want to apply for skill assessment from Engineer's Australia.

Could anyone help me? If he/she can provide me a sample CDR of Biomedical 
engineering 

Thanks in advance 

Best Regards,


----------

